# Alice Resident Evil Extinction Costume



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

What kind of holsters is she wearing? I can find black ones but not this color. And how did she do her leggings like that? I dont have a brown button up shirt like hers but might take a brown shirt and cut it or alter it to look like that? Most important is the holsters and the tights? Any ideas?


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like a drop-leg holster. Military/SWAT teams use them. http://www.airsoftarms.com/Condor-Tactical-Leg-Holster

As for the leggins, she probably has one of those lingerie belts that's holding them up.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> What kind of holsters is she wearing? I can find black ones but not this color. And how did she do her leggings like that? I dont have a brown button up shirt like hers but might take a brown shirt and cut it or alter it to look like that? Most important is the holsters and the tights? Any ideas?


The holster you can see in the link above. 

The leggings are held up with some sort of garter belt. I post an image but, I'd get banned. LOL Just google it. You'll find what you need.


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Costume Idea*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Erin that is a great costume! You will look super cute in that You MUST post pics when you get this outfit together I can see you in this already, you are going to look fabulous!!!*


----------

